# Getting together in Querétero



## jiminmex (May 28, 2010)

Hi guys we are planning a get together this Saturday (07/10/2010) at 1pm in Juriquilla at the IHOP. Looking for as many expats that can join us. For a great day of conversation and friendship building. If you are interested post a msg here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

An IHOP? How 'Mexicano'!
I didn't know there was one there. Here, we have a 'Casa de Wafle'.


----------



## jiminmex (May 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> An IHOP? How 'Mexicano'!
> I didn't know there was one there. Here, we have a 'Casa de Wafle'.


Actually there are several 3 in mexico city 2 in Monterrey and 1 here in qro and therey are building a 2nd one in the center of qro


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Shhhhh! Folks up north will get the idea that Mexico is both safe and civilized. Actually, here at Lake Chapala, we now have a Walmart, Domino's Pizza and a Subway just opened last week. What will they think of next?


----------



## jiminmex (May 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Shhhhh! Folks up north will get the idea that Mexico is both safe and civilized. Actually, here at Lake Chapala, we now have a Walmart, Domino's Pizza and a Subway just opened last week. What will they think of next?



Wow Chapala moving up in the world. Subway and a walmart... LOL


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah, but the difference is in places like Querétaro, IHOP and Applebees are upscale restaurants. The Applebees has valet parking and always has BMW's, Porches and Mercedes parked out front. It is almost like the twilight zone. 

Of couse, $20.00-$30.00 U.S. for a meal is very expensive by mexican standards.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tell me about it! A Chili's Restaurant opened in conjunction with a new Hampton Inn, near the Guadalajara International Airport and we gave it a try one day. Wow! the prices were unbelievably high and the food was not all that good. Never again! That seems to be the pattern with the US franchises; US prices and lousy food. Subway has just opened it third attempt at a franchise here after two other folks tried and failed. They just don't get it! This is Mexico and tastes are different. Some affluent folks go to be seen, but if the food can't hold them, they'll soon find another new place to try.


----------

